# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ciklus radionica za učenike koji trpe VRŠNJAČKO NASILJE u Psihološkom centru Tesa

## tanjads

*Ciklus radionica za učenike žrtve vršnjačkog nasilja- PSIHOLOŠKI CENTAR TESA*Poštovani roditelji, Čast nam je pozvati Vas i Vašu djecu na sudjelovanje u projektu 
„Ruka podrške“
Projekt "Ruka podrške" u organizaciji Psihološkog centra TESA (http://www.tesa.hr) i namijenjen je prevenciji bullinga-vršnjačkog nasilja kroz nekoliko projektnih aktivnosti. U školama provodimo edukaciju stručnjaka koji rade s djecom i adolescentima – učiteljima, nastavnicima i stručnim suradnicima, kao i edukaciju učenika u razrednim odjelima. 
Glavni cilj projekta je doprinos smanjivanju nasilja među učenicima, te povećanje sigurnosti i dobrih odnosa. 
Poseban dio projekta usmjeren je na učenike koji su pod povećanim rizikom- potencijalne ili stvarne žrtve vršnjačkog nasilja. Iz škole će se oformiti *2 skupine od maksimalno 10-15 učenika* s kojima će psiholozi Tese, raditi na razvijanju zaštitnih čimbenika. Kroz 6 dvosatnih radionica radit ćemo u skupini na: JAČANJU SAMOPOUZDANJA I SAMOPOŠTOVANJA, JAČANJU ASERTIVNOSTI, VJEŽBANJU NENESILNOG RJEŠAVANJA SUKOBA I VJEŽBANJU SOCIJALNIH I KOMUNIKACIJSKIH VJEŠTINA. 
Rad je interaktivan – kroz vježbe, igranje uloga, demonstraciju, diskusiju, … Radionice će se u prostoru Psihološkog centra Tesa, subotama. Predviđene su2 skupine učenika 1. za srednjoškolce (niži razredi SŠ) te 2. skupina za učenike OŠ (od 5. do 8.og razreda). Početak ciklusa, odnosno prva radionica održat će se u subotu 18. velače 2012. godine (za srednjoškolce), a osnovnoškolska grupa će kretati početakom ožujka 2012.  Prijave su obvezne zbog ograničenog broja sudionika.
O točnom vremenu održavanja radionica će prijavljeni biti pravodobno obaviješteni - telefonski će ih kontaktirati voditeljica projekta nakon prijave. Termini ostalih radionica će biti određeni na prvom sastanku.

Programom su predviđene i individualno savjetovanje te telefonsko(01/48 28 888) i internet (psiho.pomoc@tesa.hr) savjetovanje za dio zainteresiranih polaznika i/ili roditelja. Kreatori i provoditelji programa su stručnjaci – psiholozi Psihološkog centra TESA s bogatim iskustvom u edukacijama i savjetodavnom radu s odraslima, djecom i mladima. Centar djeluje već 20 godina, te je proveo niz projekata individualnog i grupnog rada s mladima, s njihovim roditeljima i kolegama srodnih službi (psiholozima, pomagačkim službama..). Voditeljica projekta - Tanja Dejanović Šagadin, prof. psihologije 
Ciklus radionica vode psihologinje i geštalt psihoterapeutkinje. 

Projekt je financiran od strane Ministarstva znanosti, obrazovanja i športa.
Sudjelovanje u projektu (radionice, savjetovanje) je besplatno za učenike i roditelje. 
Prijave i informacije uputite voditeljici projekta na: psiho.centar@tesa.hr ili tanjadsagadin@tesa.hr.

----------


## tanjads

Podižem, jer od jeseni kreću dvije nove grupe, pa ako ima zainteresiranih - prijavite djecu što prije (kad ode poziv na škole, početkom rujna, jako se brzo popune grupe). Jedna grupa je za učenike viših razreda OŠ (5.-8.), a druga za učenike srednjih škola.

----------


## tanjads

NOVA grupa kreće 13. travnja 2013.  Prijave su u tijeku. Za učenike 5. - 8. razreda OŠ. Prijave na psiho.centar@tesa.hr

----------

